# Raise your hand if you hate college



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Me!


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Raises hand*

Went in thinking I'd really love it. Started, and literally there is only one class I enjoy. That's it. Everything else is crap.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

ME! But living with family was even worse though both are isolating **** holes and age hasn't made that fact any easier to cope with.:blank


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

MrCandP011 said:


> *Raises hand*
> 
> Went in thinking I'd really love it. Started, and literally there is only one class I enjoy. That's it. Everything else is crap.


Same. I only like my psych class because it's a 300 person lecture and there's no expectation of talking during class


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I loved going to community college since I felt like I was actually learning something, but once I transferred to a 4 year university, I completely lost my passion for academics


----------



## h4mza (Feb 18, 2012)

I started college in a different city last year and I hated it since.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)




----------

